# Wow! Just wow! What an awesome video!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcphcvcfch4


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So that's what Biz looks like...


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Just gonna leave this here!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcphcvcfch4


My eyes hurt a lil


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber, why did you posted my video? Told you to don't do it and we agreed with that... :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Shoot'N'Plumber, why did you posted my video? Told you to don't do it and we agreed with that... :laughing:


Oh Damm! I thought you said "make sure not to post until you re-edit the version where yur face is covered"...My Bad


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> So that's what Biz looks like...


My secret is out. :jester:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm kinda speechless after watching that


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

too good! He spilled industry secrets, the jig is up fellas'...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ha! Now were all on the same playing field after watching that!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

,.,


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> ,.,
> View attachment 44009


Awesome! I just woke up the wife laughing so hard....that's classic! Now she's irritated because I'm still online


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GEEZ!!!! Is it too much to ask to get a little spell-check help on meme's?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Biz? I thought it was Asstyme?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

If you are planning on going to business for yourself. This must be a video to watch you'll learn so much


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Biz? I thought it was Asstyme?


You didn't know we were the same person?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Watch and learn boys ... watch AND learn


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the part where he has a whole 4 months experience and now is a expert !


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> You didn't know we were the same person?


Come to think of it.....no one has ever seen the 2 of you in the same place at the same time....whoa. Mind blown


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Come to think of it.....no one has ever seen the 2 of you in the same place at the same time....whoa. Mind blown


I'm Clark.

Chris is Superman.

EDIT: I meant Asstyme is Superman. Chris is actually super detective Dick Tracy.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm Clark.
> 
> Chris is Superman.



I read the comments on the part 2, video. 
Anybody know what monkey rectum tastes like?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ass?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Priceless, love the "old fashioned" type P trap...............:wacko:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Ass?


Yep, I mistyped.


----------

